# Yammy RX-V665,TW-DVR, HSU 6.1 Speaker hookup...



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello to All!

What I want to do...(the back story)
I have a new Yamaha RX-V665 AVR. I have a HDTV Display on the wall with one HDMI in the wall and will be connected to my Receiver, then Time-Warner DVR and Bluray via HDMI into receiver,then CD/DVD prog.scan for playing Mp3's using component cables and VCR composite cables into the receiver. I had issues which confused me on whether I wanted a choice on listening to ONLY the TV speakers,or the receiver for movies,BD, etc. Lot of people wrote me telling me I would need this and that, like a TOS optical cable from TV to receiver,or even running all the individual HDMI cables from TV to each of the components. 
Consensus? If your going to have a surround system,why not use it all the time? I just would like to know what options I have at this point, since the TV is already on the wall, with one HDMI (in wall) out to the receiver.

Yamaha-
http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/...028057&CTID=5000300&RLTID=1504&DETYP=RELATION

Speakers-
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/performance2.html
___________________________________
I received this the other day...

I had asked, "Any issues connecting this Yamaha RX-V665 to a 6.1 speaker setup by only running one HDMI from the Display to the receiver???"

answer-
There shouldn't be any problem with this.
No need to complicate matters. Because you have the latest in receiver technology, Yamaha RX-V665, you need not run any more cables to the back of the TV other than the HDMI that's already there in the wall. The Yamaha, when properly set up will pass audio to the TV via its HDMI output, and still utilize any audio bitsteam for the surround system. (See page 54 where you choose "AMP+TV" for the HDMI audio configuration.) In order to use the TV speakers only, you will have to power up the Yamaha (otherwise the HDMI output would be dead), but at that point you would mute the receiver and turn up the TV's speakers.

I asked, "Now, with this receiver, I'm thinking all I have to do is keep the one HDMI from Display to the AVR, and then all the other components into the AVR. In doing this, will I still get 6.1 from the display via the receiver?"

answer - You're not getting anything from the display; you're only sending video and stereo audio to the display. Otherwise, the answer to your question is yes!

I was told this…
"Put simply, if you run an HDMI from your display to the receiver you will only get 2.1 audio (some sort of restriction due to copyright laws) IS THIS TRUE?

answer -
Horsepucky. First of all, the wording implies that there's an HDMI output on the TV, which there most certainly is not. Yes the TV and all the other HDMI devices in your system must be HDCP (High Definition Copy Protection) compliant, which they are. But it isn't the TV that deals with the surround sound.

"You must pass all audio through the receiver first in order to get all the audio formats in proper 7.1."

answer -True.

"If you want to sometimes just have the display on without the receiver you can run a separate optical cable for audio and a component video feed directly to the display from the cable box/sat receiver."

asked - "In looking at the specs, would I just be able to hook it up with my original idea...one HDMI from Display to the AVR, and everything else into the AVR?"

answer -Yes.

"Currently, I think there a few 5.1 Dolby programming channels on TV, and the 6th rear-center speaker matrixes along with the rear-right and rear left speaker."

answer - The HDMI from the cable box will be hooked into the Yamaha and once that particular input is selected, the Yamaha will process any and all digital surround signals available on the cable channels.

"Variety is the spice of life." :jump:

Thanks for all your patience! :clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your above post is very confusing to read but I give you my short answer to your first question.

If you want to listen and see all of your devices on the display without turning on the receiver but still have the option of using the receiver as well you would need to buy a very expensive HDMI router. 

Your display will not output 6.1 or 7.1 audio and will if connected output only 2.1 if you run a signal back from the display to the receiver. 
Its a sacrifice you need to make and most simply just go with everything through the receiver and maybe just a separate optical and component cable to the display from the Sat receiver.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> I had issues which confused me on whether I wanted a choice on listening to ONLY the TV speakers,or the receiver for movies,BD, etc.


Welcome to the club ...everybody had the same issues when we started in this bobby :bigsmile:



> Lot of people wrote me telling me I would need this and that, like a TOS optical cable from TV to receiver,or even running all the individual HDMI cables from TV to each of the components.
> Consensus? If your going to have a surround system,why not use it all the time? I just would like to know what options I have at this point, since the TV is already on the wall, with one HDMI (in wall) out to the receiver.


Let me add more to the confusion.

To use or not the surround system all the time is a personal preference; definetely you want to use it for Movies, some TV series, Music and Games, but maybe you don't want it for the news and sports :huh:

With the HDMI cable connected from AVR to TV you'll be able to watch and hear anything on the TV, but audio will be limited to stereo; and you will need to always turn on the AVR or you won't be able to get any signal on the TV; that's one of the reason I like to connect the SAT/Cable or OTA directly to TV and use the optical/coax from to AVR in case I want to use the surround system...the rest of the equipment (BluRay, DVD, Games, etc.) can be connected to AVR.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

*Yamaha RX-V665, playin'w/effect features*

Okie-Dokie, all up and running...

Thank you for all who contributed to my questions on setting up my HT system. I ended up running 16 gauge to the fronts and center, and 14 gauge to the rear and surround back (center-rear channel) and so far, it sounds good.
All I have to do is to read more on my RX-V665 Yamaha receiver as far as the surround modes go. Basically, I'm guessing I won't get all the good stuff as far as effect features from this AVR until I watch a BD movie?

On watching regular TV broadcasts, I am using the DOLBY DIGITAL setting. From there I can use the 7 channel,or 2 channel Stereo setting, or the Straight Enhancer. There are other buttons on the remote like the PURE DIRECT,which when I press the SURROUND DECODER, it displays"NOT AVAILABLE".

In order to use the other features on this AVR, I'm guessing I can get more effects out of this AVR by watching a 5.1 broadcast,or a Bluray, then and only then, will I see features like the Dolby TrueHD,DTS-HD Master Audio,Kick in. I have not checked out the Neural surround with the music feature. 

Not a big deal, but is this normal? When I turn UP the volume on the remote,the sound level on the AVR displays that it going minus(-) down,not up. ie: -20.00db,instead of +20.00db


This receiver is running hotter than I thought, it is in it's own cabinet shelf, with the window open all the time. I will consider buying an "Antec Low Profile AV Component Cooler" for on top of the receiver to help cool it...if they really work.

PS. My speakers are from HSU Research Sound in Orange County, Ca. They are amazing!
Thanks again for all who chimed in to help me.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V665, playin'w/effect features*



bozobytes said:


> Okie-Dokie, all up and running...
> 
> Basically, I'm guessing I won't get all the good stuff as far as effect features from this AVR until I watch a BD movie?


Certian modes will only be available when using Digital inputs as apposed to using the analog inputs so the receiver will give you access to the uncompressed modes when they are received.



> On watching regular TV broadcasts, I am using the DOLBY DIGITAL setting. From there I can use the 7 channel,or 2 channel Stereo setting, or the Straight Enhancer. There are other buttons on the remote like the PURE DIRECT,which when I press the SURROUND DECODER, it displays"NOT AVAILABLE".


Pure direct is only available if the audio is 2 channel audio it will not downmix 5.1 to two channel.



> In order to use the other features on this AVR, I'm guessing I can get more effects out of this AVR by watching a 5.1 broadcast,or a Bluray, then and only then, will I see features like the Dolby TrueHD,DTS-HD Master Audio,Kick in.


Yes



> Not a big deal, but is this normal? When I turn UP the volume on the remote,the sound level on the AVR displays that it going minus(-) down,not up. ie: -20.00db,instead of +20.00db


Yes, The volume level is displayed in readings called db's (decibels) a reading of 0 would be what is known as reference level and if your receiver has been set up properly with YAPO you would have a volume of 75db's when the level is saying "0"




> This receiver is running hotter than I thought, it is in it's own cabinet shelf, with the window open all the time. I will consider buying an "Antec Low Profile AV Component Cooler" for on top of the receiver to help cool it...if they really work.


How much space is above the receiver? you should have about 4-6" of clearance.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Yamaha RX-V665, playin'w/effect features*



bozobytes said:


> On watching regular TV broadcasts, I am using the DOLBY DIGITAL setting. From there I can use the 7 channel,or 2 channel Stereo setting, or the Straight Enhancer. There are other buttons on the remote like the PURE DIRECT,which when I press the SURROUND DECODER, it displays"NOT AVAILABLE".


You need to setup your AVR for every input (DVD, CD, VCR, etc.)...I have mine in AUTO so it will apply the correct mode according to the input.

I always use Straight mode, but for music/CD I prefer 7 channel stereo or 7Channel enhanced.

When you use "PURE DIRECT MODE" the only buttom you can use in the remote is the volume; that's why it displays "Not Available"; what the AVR does in this case is to process the signal as it was recorded in the disc; it doesn't apply any digital processing (EQ, treble, bass, etc.)



> I have not checked out the Neural surround with the music feature.


What I noticed on my RXV 2700 is that with Neural Surround, if the signal is stereo it sounds louder than if you use 2 channel stereo.



> Not a big deal, but is this normal? When I turn UP the volume on the remote,the sound level on the AVR displays that it going minus(-) down,not up. ie: -20.00db,instead of +20.00db


Tony gave you a good explanation ...my AVR goes from -80.0db to +16.5db; when you turn on your AVR it will display the volume (ie. -30db) and as you increase the volume it will display a negative number until you reach and pass "zero" ....(Does your AVR has an "Initial Volume Setup"????...mine does, and is set to start at -35.0db when is turned on :yes



> This receiver is running hotter than I thought, it is in it's own cabinet shelf, with the window open all the time. I will consider buying an "Antec Low Profile AV Component Cooler" for on top of the receiver to help cool it...if they really work.


Yes, sometimes they're hot to the touch....add some fans for peace of mind.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,
Well after hanging the Samsung 46 A750 TV on the wall with one HDMI cable in the wall, from TV to receiver,which is a Yamaha RX-V665, I tried to play some mp3 music on a flash drive in the TV, I saw the music playing, but did not hear anything. Am I correct to say that I should have included a TOS Optical cable from the TV in the wall, and into the receiver to get sound from the Flash Drive,or even a S-Video cable from another source? Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> Hi,
> ....with one HDMI cable in the wall, from TV to receiver...
> 
> ... Am I correct to say that I should have included a TOS Optical cable from the TV in the wall, and into the receiver to get sound from the Flash Drive,or even a S-Video cable from another source? Thanks!


I'm sure you need to connect an optical cable from TV to AVR ....the HDMI you're using is to send audio/video from AVR to TV; if you connect the optical it will send the audio from TV to AVR.

Did you connect all the equipment (DVD, VCR, SAT, etc.) through the AVR???


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes.
Everything is going into the receiver. TV,BluRay, VCR, CD/DVD player,Time-Warner DVR. Everything else is working fine,except I shot myself in the foot by not running a TOS Optical along with the one HDMI from the TV to the AVR to hear the music on a flash drive....(I know I could easily burn a CD and listen to it that way, but that's too easy :-0) Some peeps told me a re/white Audio out and in,but optical is far better.

On the Samsung, it also has a content library with fitness, recipes, art, children's shows that I need the sound with.

So One Optical from TV to AVR will solve this? if I can squeez an optical form the wall-mounted TV without taken it down would be nice. 

Is there any such thing as a in-wall rated tos cables like HDMI's? Thank You


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> Is there any such thing as a in-wall rated tos cables like HDMI's? Thank You


I think is safe to use any tolink cable in-wall :huh:

To bad your AVR doesn't support USB connection :innocent:


----------

